# Horus Heresy:age Of Darkness - Review



## NIKT208 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello,

This is my first review on this site, so all helpful feedback will be appreciated. 

Thanks


​​*AGE OF DARKNESS (HORUS HERESY)*​​Age of Darkness is the sixteenth book in the popular Horus Heresy series. Like Tales of Heresy, this is a collection of short stories by various authors both old and new. The book signals the shift into the next ark of the Horus Heresy timeline (labeled the Age of Darkness), and covers the years immediately following the massacre at Istvaan V. 

As has been mentioned by the Black Library authors on numerous occasions, there is a lot of information regarding the opening and closing events of the heresy, but very little covering the intervening seven years. As such this has raised the questions of what were the legions doing, and more importantly what potentially happened during this period that was so terrible it had to be erased from the history of a galactic civil war of this magnitude. Whilst this book obviously doesn’t/cannot fully answer the second question, what it does do is set the scene and give a good insight into the ‘current’ status of some of the legions. So let’s begin.


*Rules of Engagement – Graham McNeill*

The first story deals with the Ultramarines post-Calth, and focuses on Captain Ventanus as he engages numerous traitor legions, employing/testing different tactics each time. We also get to see Guilliman for the second time, and are provided a little more insight into his thought process as he develops a significant piece of 40k lore.

Graham McNeill has a long and illustrious history with the Ultramarines, having penned much of the 40k stories about them. I personally like his style and his ability to describe both Astartes characters and action sequences. This story is no exception as he sheds new light on the attitudes and actions of a legion that is often quoted as being vanilla in their approach. Fans of 40k Ultramarines will certainly appreciate the references to what will ultimately come to pass, and more importantly the changing nature of the Ultramarines in the 30k period. 

There is nothing show stopping here, but it is definitely a solid start to the book.

*Liars Due – James Swallow*

Liars Due takes place on a distant agri-world, currently untouched by the ravages of the heresy. In walks a character with a questionable agenda, and suffice to say, high jinks ensue!!

James Swallow revisits a theme he touched upon in Nemesis by looking at the attitudes and actions of ordinary civilians trying to survive in the shadow of a galactic war between demigods. How do they view the war? Where do their allegiances lie, being so far away from Terra? Does it even matter? These are important questions, as the Imperium is truly massive, and the legion conflicts only touch a small percentage of sectors. 

Despite being able to guess the plot of the story, James succeeds in two main areas. Firstly - creating a collection of characters that are both believable and interesting. Secondly – providing valuable insight into the operations of legions away from the battlefield, and the tactics employed to sway loyalties. The structure is perfect for a short story, and my only gripe is the speed with which events seem to take place. 

A good short story which is well balanced and looks at an area of the heresy that is often overlooked.

*Forgotten Sons – Nick Kyme*

Nick Kyme explores the use of diplomats/astartes in gaining the loyalty of worlds/sectors that will be vital in the coming war. He introduces the Salamanders for the first time, and it is interesting to see their humanitarian beliefs in contrast to other legions involved. The story has its fair share of twists, and once again provides insight into the political war being waged alongside the military one. Despite these strengths, where the author falls down is with the characters. Apart from the Salamander and Ultramarine I didn’t really care for any of the others. That aside it is a solid addition to the book, and shows just how merciless/devious Horus can be. 

*The Last Remembrancer – John French*

The story focuses on the appearance of a traitor ship in the Sol system carrying a precious cargo and the message he has to deliver. We subsequently see the reappearance of Iacton Qruze and Rogal Dorn, and the initial stages of the organisation that will become the Ordo Hereticus. 

Despite being new to the Horus Heresy team, John French wastes no time by delving into the dark underbelly of the changing Imperium, showing the shifting attitudes towards its civilians. The author succeeds in conveying the sense of hopelessness faced by those who are fighting, and the spectators, as their dreams and ambitions crumble before them. 

A solid effort from Mr. French and a great start to his Heresy contributions. 

*Rebirth – Chris Wraight*

What happened to the Thousand Sons fleet that Magnus ordered away from Prospero before the Wolves arrived? That and more are answered here, as the remnants of the Thousand Sons (those not in the warp) literally pick through the pieces of their home world. Just as the answers become apparent an unexpected foe appears. 

Chris has done a great job purveying the sense of confusion faced by the remaining Sons upon returning to their home world. He moves between action and conversation seamlessly, always keeping the pace up. He finally concludes with a revelation that will have many of those who read A Thousand Sons shouting ‘I KNEW IT!!’ Easily the strongest story in the book so far. 

*The Face of Treachery – Gav Thorpe*

This story follows the Raven Guard rescue fleet as they attempt to drift through the detritus of the space battle above Istvaan, and desperately attempt to establish whether there are any survivors. The story flicks between the Raven Guard and the World Eaters chasing them, providing a perspective from both sides. 

Gav uses this short story as a setup for his upcoming Raven Guard HH book ‘Deliverance Lost’. As such he answers a pretty vital question, how did the survivors escape the predations of Angron et all. 

A solid story, where the outcome is already known but how we get there isn’t. We also see the devious machinations of one of my favourite legions, and how they purposely twist the outcomes at every turn. 

*Little Horus – Dan Abnett*

As the title says, this focuses on Horus Aximand and his perspective of the proceeding heresy. This story is a distinct reminder of what made the first few books so amazing (not that the subsequent ones are bad). Dan Abnett’s mastery of the English language allows him to brilliantly create scenarios you can mentally envisage, and his description of the action sequences is still unparalleled. In addition, he explores the shifting internal politics of the Sons of Horus, and the impact it has on the battlefield. 

This joins Rebirth at the top of the pile, Dan Abnett is still the best BL have to offer in my opinion.

*The Iron Within – Rob Sanders*

Finally, Iron Warriors!! We have waited long enough (I’m a fan as you can see). This story addresses the loyalties of the Iron Warriors left to garrison the compliant planets, and how they view their now traitorous primarch. The stage is set for an awesome siege with a fortress of unusual characteristics. The main Warsmith is brilliantly portrayed (having been a victim of the Hrud campaign), and the devious tactics he has up his sleeve provide an outstanding climax.

A ten out of ten for Rob Sanders, I hope to see much more from him going forward. 

*Savage Weapon – Aaron Dembski-Bowden*

Finally we come to ADB’s story which focuses on the Dark Angels and what they were doing post Istvaan. There has been a lot of contention over whether the Lion was loyal, or just biding his time to see who would gain the upper hand before choosing sides. Aaron expertly addresses this and closes the argument for good. We see the Dark Angels locked in a stalemate with the Night Lords around an important system. To break this The Night Haunter throws down the gauntlet, and the Lion accepts! 

ADB has only further cemented his reputation as one of BL’s best and brightest with this frankly awesome conclusion to the book. Alongside page turning action we get a chance to see how two enemy legions interact (when not killing each other), and to me this is ADB’s strength. I really hope ADB writes the Night Lords HH book, as his portrayal of both the Night Haunter and Sevatar is without fault. 

All in all this book gets stronger the further into it you get. The stories, whilst predominantly focusing on the legions, also delve into the surrounding state of the Imperium two years into the ‘Age of Darkness’. With some shocking revelations, vital answers, and the introduction of some interesting new characters the stage has been set for the massive plot twists that the authors have promised. 

Despite the few pages of filler and occasional drop in writing quality that inevitably comes with a collection of short stories, this is a definite purchase. The advancements to the story line are enough to satisfy the HH fans who want the setting to move beyond Istvaan.

9/10 – A definite but for fans of the Horus Heresy, and a great start to the new ark of the series.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Sounds pretty fricken awesome. How'd you get the book so early? Preorder?


----------



## NIKT208 (Mar 14, 2011)

Black Library Live. They had a whole range of books on presale. I picked up this, Blood Reaver, Victories of the Space Marines (given free with ticket), Battle of the Fang and the BLL chapbook. Definitely going next year.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

FML. Its all the way in Nottingham. Damn. I wonder if people buy a crap load of these books and just sell them overpriced online. I love the Heresy so much I'd actually probably do it.


----------



## NIKT208 (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd be surprised if people didnt. Everyone there had there arms full with pre-release books, audio dramas, posters and stuff to get signed. So if people bought extras their cost would have gone through the roof. I spent £50 on stuff, but some peeps spent over hundred. It was definitely worth it, the atmosphere was great and the seminars were very informative, allowing us to ask any questions we had.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Sounds awesome I wish I went, really want this, blood reaver and battle for the fang.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, I too wish I went. Great review, defiantly can't wait for this :victory:.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I've been waiting soooooooo long for an Iron Warriors story. But it seems like right now I'm more interested in Dan Abnett's and ADB's stories. They sound awesome. Overall, it sounds a lot better than what was done with _Tales of Heresy_.


----------



## NIKT208 (Mar 14, 2011)

Both Dan Abnetts and ADB's stories were amazing, but you will not be disappointed by the Iron Warriors one. On a further note ADB leaves his story on a massive cliffhangar, what a way to end the book!! Almost made me shout out on the train. Simply can't wait to see how that 'revelation' is further developed!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Fuck me i want to read this badly. Dark Angels loyalty finally being settled, a battle some of you will know i fight for alot. Return of Little Horus and expanding him. Return of Qruze aswell, more post istvaan Raven Guard and loyalist Iron Warriors. NEED


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Now I really want this one.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

I think it is common Knowledge, but Rob Sanders's story 'Iron Within' is also contained within Hammer and Bolter Issue 5.

Lots of revelations in this book and I think the one in the first story has more implications than is first apparent.

Good all rounder.


----------



## NIKT208 (Mar 14, 2011)

increaso said:


> I think it is common Knowledge, but Rob Sanders's story 'Iron Within' is also contained within Hammer and Bolter Issue 5.
> 
> Lots of revelations in this book and I think the one in the first story has more implications than is first apparent.
> 
> Good all rounder.


 
Yeah, we do see a different side to the Ultramarines, especially how Guilliman views Horus's plans.


----------



## sonn (Nov 25, 2010)

I wish this was coming out now instead of Victories of the Space Marines. Iron Within was a great read and I'm really looking forward to Savage Weapon, Rebirth and Little Horus.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I just read _Iron Within_ first. I'll read the rest tonight. I got to say, two things that impressed me where the plot and his writing style.

One thing that shocked me (not so much weirded me out) was the portrayal of the Iron Warriors. It seems a bit newer.


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

NIKT208 said:


> Yeah, we do see a different side to the Ultramarines, especially how Guilliman views Horus's plans.


2 things :





Firstly, I believe that had Guilliman fought on the side of Ultramarines in that last 'engagement', the Ultras would have come out victorious. I know he was testing the Codex tactics effectiveness against that of a Primarch, but hey, in the end it came down to a Primarch's infinite intellect vs. a captain who's just going 'by the book', literally.

It was also a lesson to Ventanus, as in "yeah, the codex is full of my tactical genius, but that dosen;t mean that you can't be flexible about it & go against it's teachings if a tactical situation requires it".

Secondly, it proves Chapters like the Raven Guard right, while chapters like WHite Consuls, Genesis & Ultramarines of the current day wrong. The codex is NOT holy writ. Even guilliman said that its just a book on highly effective tactics for every situation, that you dont NEED to follow if you have better options avaliable to you strategically.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Sounds awesome.

I just dislike what I percieve to be a taboo in the BL workshop (lol) on writing about the World Eaters, Alpha Legion, Iron Hands, Death Guard, and White Scars all very cool (except for the IH lol) Legions with very interesting backgrounds. 

And no, I don't consider Legion as being satisfactory like I did when I first read it and got into the whole WH40k universe and especially after reading ADB's work so a new novel on them minus 99% of it being from the eyes of humans is a must imo. Not even getting into AH's White Scar series.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

OK I am reading rules of engagement.... and why are the ultramarines fighting salamanders?


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

raider1987 said:


> OK I am reading rules of engagement.... and why are the ultramarines fighting salamanders?


Think it's because some of the Legions post HH didn't want to split up so the Ultramarines went to war with them until they changed their minds.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Liar's Due is my favorite so far. Got to love how that Alpha Legion operates.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

The AL are present in it? Wow reviewer fail for not mentioning a huge tidbit of info.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> The AL are present in it? Wow reviewer fail for not mentioning a huge tidbit of info.


It depends what you mean by the Alpha Legion.... hehehe


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh no... another Andy Hoare monstrosity?  

ADB needs to become an AL fanboy and write up a novel about them


----------



## NIKT208 (Mar 14, 2011)

Malus Darkblade said:


> The AL are present in it? Wow reviewer fail for not mentioning a huge tidbit of info.


I didnt want to give it away, despite the clues being there in the story. If I give away all the details it would diminish everyone else's enjoyment of the book (some of which comes from the twists and turns).


----------



## Darkoan (Oct 18, 2010)

Agree - I just finished this book and I loved it, much better than Tales of Heresy. The stand out stories are the Iron Warriors story and Lion story (you cant beat Primarch action).

I agree with the comment about Ultramarines fighting Salamanders. I was confused, although Im sure there is an explanation. One of the best things that BL can do with these types of books besides providing back stories, answering readers' questions and generally portraying awesome battle scenes, is to throw out even more questions for readers to ponder, leading to even more back stories and portrayal of awesome battle scenes.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

They wern't Salamanders, just Ultramarines mimicing Salammaders, which is what all the enemy forces were. The whole thing was just mock wargames, testing the effectiveness of the Codex Astartes and practicing against fighting other legions. This is beacuse Guiliman had no intention of trying to make it to the battle of terra and fighting there, rather he would wait build his strength and prepare to establish the Imperium Secundus while waiting to see what would happen.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

_Savage Weapons_ and _Little Horus_ were by far the best two short stories in my opinion
_Little Horus_ was slightly more enjoyable to me mainly because I am partial to Abnett's writing style
_Blood Games_ was my favourite short story in the previous compilation


----------

